# Check Out This Wikipedia Page



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 19, 2008)

Scroll Down to "Notable Residents"

Portsmouth, OH


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 19, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Scroll Down to "Notable Residents"
> 
> Portsmouth, OH



You're so famous they made sure your page does not exist! Probably overloading their servers.


----------



## Grymir (Aug 19, 2008)

Ohh! Kathleen Battle the famous opera singer!!! Cool.


----------



## Grymir (Aug 19, 2008)

Actually, It's pretty cool. You should feel so honored!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 19, 2008)

There is a reason why it is in the Entertainment and Humor section 

Also why you cannot use Wikipedia as a source.


----------



## Zenas (Aug 19, 2008)

Hmm, the history page to the article is highly suspect.

Portsmouth, Ohio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Grymir (Aug 19, 2008)

hmm


----------



## Matthew1034 (Aug 19, 2008)

"Stuff Smith" is a great name


----------



## matt01 (Aug 19, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Also why you cannot use Wikipedia as a source.



These sites (wiki, theopedia...) are interesting to play with, but not much else.


----------



## uberkermit (Aug 20, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> There is a reason why it is in the Entertainment and Humor section
> 
> Also why you cannot use Wikipedia as a source.



I would agree that one must be careful in using a wiki for source info. Notice that it did not take long for someone to remove your name though.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 20, 2008)

Quite True...


----------

